# Reinstall Delco PB AM radio wiring



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I am the original owner of this '67 GTO convertible in Concours condition. Perhaps 35 years ago, I removed my AM radio and replaced it with an AM/FM aftermarket cassette. I would now like to return my original Delco radio but am not sure which wires go where. Years ago I cut and spliced some speaker wires, and other wires to install the cassette unit. There were added speaker wires, power wires etc. I need to return my GTO radio to original to better compete at car competitions. The AM Delco radio worked fine when I took it out and hopefully will work when I get it reinstalled. This radio has a factory rear single speaker behind the rear seat. I found a single lead wire to the mounting location where the rear speaker was mounted. I bought a new replacement original speaker that has two contact points. Is one for radio connection and the other for a ground connection? The car also has a speaker in the top center of the dash.
Now, the back of my radio will accept a 3 prong connector (which I have). Where do those three wires go or connect to? Remember, I have a dash mounted switch for speaker fade rather than a radio dial fader. Is there one or two wires leading from the radio to the dash fader switch? And what color? The incoming rear speaker wire--where and how does it connect? I know I do NOT want to turn on the radio w/o the speakers connected. So I have to get this right. I have the '67 Pontiac Service Manual but the hook up is not totally clear. I'm OK with the antenna lead and radio illumination lamp. If someone could help this aging baby boomer I would be most appreciative.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a pdf scan from my 66 Chassis Shop Manual, 66 and 67 radio wiring was the same.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

*wiring diagrams*

Thanks Randy for the diagrams. I hope the wiring color code for '66 is the same for '67. My biggest concern is the speakers and fader switch. Will report back later on my progress.


----------

